# Bicycle Auction Spencer  MA, 12-6-17



## merlin278 (Nov 30, 2017)

Auction starts at 6. Preview at noon.
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=3005053&category=0&zip=01535&kwd=bicycle


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 30, 2017)

They won't accept online absentee bids for some reason.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2017)

Listed as an estate sale, Anybody we knew?  I recognized this one. http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/19073788/c--1930s-man-o-war-bicycle/?sort=2&ref=catalog


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 4, 2017)

Anybody here going to the Estate Bicycle Auction on Dec. 6  in Spencer MA. ?
Please contact me if you are.
Thank you


----------



## Barto (Dec 11, 2017)

Ah, so this is what will happen to all of our stuff when we kick the bucket!!!  Well, someone has to take ownership of it...and enjoy it!  Might as well spread the wealth!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2017)

I was going to go. But couldn't make it.


----------

